# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Нужны ли антивирусы пользователям Mac OS?

## SDA

Mac OS длительное время позиционировалась как система устойчивая к вирусам. И действительно, долгие годы пользователи этой ОС могли спокойно работать в сети, не испытывая особенных проблем. Однако с ростом популярности этой операционной системы вирусописатели начали обращать на нее все большее внимание. Как же обстоит дело сейчас?
http://safe.cnews.ru/reviews/index.s...9/06/11/350326

P.S.
Однако,.....Даже если вирус добрался до вашего "мака", активизироваться без вашего участия он не в состоянии. Но пользователи, на протяжении многих лет ощущавшие себя в полной безопасности, способны простодушно проигнорировать опасность, когда система выдает им сообщение следующего содержания: "Данное вложение не является изображением, а содержит исполняемый код. Запустить?" .....
Добавлю:
Компания «Доктор Веб» – известный разработчик средств информационной защиты – объявляет о выходе антивируса Dr.Web для компьютеров под управлением операционной системы Mac OS X с процессорами Intel. Впервые пользователи «маков» имеют возможность надежно защитить свои компьютеры от вредоносных объектов с помощью российского антивируса, воплотившего в себе последние разработки компании «Доктор Веб».

Долгое время Mac OS X считалась неуязвимой для злоумышленников. Закреплению этого мифа способствовал тот факт, что по причине невысокой популярности мак-платформы вирусописатели практически не обращали на нее внимания. Однако с каждым днем Mac OS X приобретает все большую популярность не только среди пользователей, но и среди кибер-преступников. Сегодняшние реалии таковы, что надежный антивирус, комплексно защищающий «мак» от вредоносного воздействия, просто необходим. И он появился.

В числе основных преимуществ Dr.Web для Mac OS X:

Высокая скорость сканирования компьютера на наличие вирусов 
Надежная защита в режиме реального времени 
Минимальная нагрузка на защищаемую систему 
Простота управления и стильный русифицированный интерфейс под «мак» 
Минимальный расход трафика при обновлениях 
Антивирус Dr.Web для Mac OS X обеспечивает защиту компьютеров от вирусов, шпионского и рекламного ПО, хакерских утилит, программ платного дозвона и программ-шуток, написанных для инфицирования не только Mac OS X, но и других операционных систем. Гибкие разнообразные настройки, возможность создания собственных профилей сканирования, простота управления и удобство интерфейса позволяют легко освоить широкие возможности программы. Низкая нагрузка на систему делает работу антивируса Dr.Web для Mac OS X практически незаметной.

Dr.Web для Mac OS X проверяет на наличие вредоносных программ объекты автозапуска, сменные носители информации, сетевые и логические диски, файлы (включая файлы почтовых форматов) и каталоги (упакованные и находящиеся в архивах), осуществляет мониторинг действий запущенных процессов и дисковых обращений. Проверке подлежат и файлы, используемые в текущий момент. Доступны три вида сканирования: быстрое, полное и выборочное.

Удобный управляемый карантин позволяет Dr.Web для Mac OS X оперативно изолировать зараженные и подозрительные файлы.

Утилита обновления загружает и устанавливает обновления вирусных баз антивируса через Интернет – по требованию и по расписанию.

Dr.Web для Mac OS X доступен в продаже в виде электронной лицензии (как отдельно, так и вместе с Dr.Web Security Space).

http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=369&c=5

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Дополню:
Список того, что есть в базах Dr.Web:

=====
Mac.Integ
Mac.Siggen.2
Mac.Siggen.3
Mac.Siggen.4 
Mac.Siggen.5
Mac.Siggen.6 
Mac.Siggen.7
Mac.Siggen.8 
Mac.Siggen.9
Mac.Siggen.10
Mac.Siggen.11
Mac.Siggen.12
Mac.Iservice
Mac.Iservice.2 Mac.Iservice
Mac.Leap.1
Mac.Leap.2
Mac.Inqtana.1
Mac.Inqtana.2
Mac.DnsChange
Mac.Integ - вообще такого нет в природе.
(устанавливается в ручную)Mac.Siggen - канул в лету, запустить на OSX 10.5.6+ нереально
(устанавливается в ручную)Mac.Iservice - нужно установить на свой компьютер ворованный софт.
(распространяется как обыкновенный вирус)Mac.Leap - Версии под Intel незамечено, форк от этого вируса теоритически может заразить мак.
(устанавливается в ручную)Mac.Inqtana - канул в небытие после обновлений системы в 2006 году.
(устанавливается в ручную)Mac.DnsChange - единственная реальная угроза, но все же его нужно сначало установить самому.

Итого на данный момент  есть 5 вирусов, из них 2 рабочих и всего 1 который может хоть как-то распространиться(без ручной установки на компьютеры жертвы), да и то - этот единственный вирус умер года 3 назад.
Позиция Apple по антивирусу http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/securit...9293644,00.htm

----------


## Kuzz

А вот скрины от Pavel Plotnikov:
Dr.Web для Mac OS X

----------


## Kuzz

В среду, 24 июня, в микроблоге одного из пользователей Twitter.com, который является бывшим сотрудником компании Apple, появилось сообщение, содержащее следующую запись - Leighton Meester sex tape video free download!, а также ссылку, как оказалось, на сайт с вредоносными объектами.

Так как блог данного пользователя на Twitter.com обладает значительным количеством подписчиков (около 140 000), она тут же попала в их ленты. При нажатии на сообщение, пользователь через сервис сокращенных ссылок http://www.bit.ly/ попадал на страницу видео-хостинга http://www.nowpublic.com/, содержащую ролик. При попытке посмотреть его, пользователь переадресовывался на страницу http://worldt**e.su http://worldt**e.su. Далее при нажатии на видео, ему предлагается скачать специальный кодек ActiveXsetup.exe, который на самом деле оказывался вирусом. 

Вредоносный скрипт на http://worldt**e.su при этом самостоятельно определяет вид операционной системы по user-agent браузера. В случае если используются браузеры, работающие под Windows, за кодеком скрывается Backdoor.Tdss.119. Если же используются браузеры, работающие с Mac OS X – Mac.Dnschanger.2. После запуска ActiveXsetup.dmg стартует файл install.pkg, активирующий Perl-скрипт, который загружает основной вирус.

Его функционал в зараженной системе заключается в подмене адресов DNS-серверов при запросах, которые производит пользователь в адресной строке своего браузера.

Такое поведение вируса может использоваться как для продвижения различных сайтов в поисковых системах, так и для переадресации пользователей на вредоносные интернет-ресурсы.

В скором времени после появления данного сообщения ссылка с http://www.nowpublic.com/ на http://worldt**e.su была удалена. Тем не менее, она была активна более 10 часов. Таким образом, она не только попала в ленты подписчиков блоггера, но и цитировалась ими.

news.drweb.com

----------


## SDA

> ВПосле запуска ActiveXsetup.dmg стартует файл install.pkg, активирующий Perl-скрипт, который загружает основной вирус.
> 
> Его функционал в зараженной системе заключается в подмене адресов DNS-серверов при запросах, которые производит пользователь в адресной строке своего браузера.
> 
> [/URL]


Для Мака его еще надо запустить, а тут уже юзер должен себя спросить, откуда появилось приложение, которое он не закачивал.

----------


## Kuzz

> Для Мака его еще надо запустить, а тут уже юзер должен себя спросить, откуда появилось приложение, которое он не закачивал.


Ну для Windows тоже:



> Далее при нажатии на видео, ему предлагается скачать специальный кодек ActiveXsetup.exe, который на самом деле оказывался вирусом.


Тем не менее...

----------


## Kuzz

Антивирусные эксперты компании McAfee сегодня сообщили об обнаружении нового вредоносного кода, направленного на атаку операционных систем Mac OS X. Новый вредоносный код, известный как Puper, представляет себя пользователям в виде программного обеспечения для работы в видео.

Эксперты McAfee Avert Labs предупреждают, что троян представляется в виде некой программы MacCinema и на протяжении инсталляции и последующей работы в системе он фигурирует именно под таким видом. После того, как пользователь завершает процедуру инсталляции, в его системе появляется инфицированный скрипт AdobeFlash.

cybersecurity.ru

Как говорится, любому пользователю нужны мозги..

----------


## SuperBrat

Что тут спорить? Любой пользовательской ОС нужен антивирус. Если вирус нужно запустить, то 99% пользователей его запустят. Из оставшегося процента 99% пользователей удалят антивирус мешающий запустить "хорошую и нужную" программу. Те кто останутся, работают на этом форуме и консультируют в разделе "Помогите".

----------


## SDA

> Что тут спорить? Любой пользовательской ОС нужен антивирус. Если вирус нужно запустить, то 99% пользователей его запустят. Из оставшегося процента 99% пользователей удалят антивирус мешающий запустить "хорошую и нужную" программу. Те кто останутся, работают на этом форуме и консультируют в разделе "Помогите".


За всю историю проекта не помню ни одного пользователя побывавшего разделе "Помогите" по поводу заражения его Mac OS X. И я думаю вряд ли появиться  :Smiley: 
Шанс заразиться на Маке из рязряда "кирпич на голову упал". А вот то, что антивирусные вендоры пытаются заработать на "несуществующих угрозах"  :Smiley:  (интересно, много они на маках заработают?  :Wink:   ) это на мой взгляд больше реклама продукта. Я думаю средний, более менее продвинутый пользователь Мака видал антивирусы в.... К ним можно добавить владельцев Айфонов в количестве 100%.

----------


## SuperBrat

> За всю историю проекта не помню ни одного пользователя побывавшего разделе "Помогите" по поводу заражения его Mac OS X. И я думаю вряд ли появиться


Хорошо если так. Готов вместе с вами стучать по дереву. Но если вирусы были всегда, есть и будут под MacOS, успокаиваться рано.

----------

